# Abuse on movie set



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a disgust towards tabloid/gossip and generally do all I can to avoid TMZ and the likes. 

I'm glad though I stumbled upon the following video - although the guy behind the camera (laughing) is a total idiot. 
It says it's from the movie set of 'A Dog's Purpose'. Which, if true, will be a movie I will certainly not watch.


----------



## BrodyRoo (Aug 10, 2016)

This makes me so mad. And sad, because I really like the book this movie is based on, and was really looking forward to seeing the movie.

There is absolutely no reason they couldn't have used CGI for this scene...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

or a brave dog.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

They couldn't just get a dog to stand in that liked water better? At first I thought, that looks like a dock diving tank but with a current...if I threw a toy my dogs would be in there in a flash

Well until I saw what appeared to be the dog being swept away and going under at the end...so that current was really strong!? Or the dog was an abysmal swimmer, either way it is sad that they did this.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

yeah that looks pretty bad…I will not be paying to watch this movie, if it's free on tv maybe but they won't get my money for doing this to a dog. They could have found a better dog to do this, or done it a better way, I would bet money my dog would jump in there no hesitation if I jumped in first and made a lot of noise, they could have had his handler jump in and he might have voluntarily gone in after him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the article I just read was they used EIGHT outboard motors to create the turbulence. So, the dog was probably swept off his feet. They had to cut the scene to save the dog.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm checking into this story. I'm originally from Winnipeg where this was filmed and have put out feelers in the gsd community. I spoke with one breeder who had been asked if she had any puppies available for the movie but thankfully she didn't.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

That looked bad. One of my dogs is super swimmer, and loved to fight the current in glacial creeks and rivers to play fetch. They could easily have found a dog better suited for this scene, what a shame.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

DID they save the dog? I would imagine they would be trying pretty hard to keep it quiet if they accidentally drowned the poor thing


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

that was terrible-and the comments that were being made were stupid...they could work with the dog to make it comfortable in the water-thought that the humane society was usually on set when filming is done-it says an investigation is going on...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I would like confirmation about where this took place and if it was actually for the movie. 

I know the producers are saying they are looking into it. I won't decide about seeing it until I confirmation. 

That said, I was never going to see it in the theater. Cause I am going to Kim Kardashian UGLY cry. Not good in public.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Meh. My big thing is do you recover the dog after? Zebu the first time I was teaching him to swim panicked and scratched and clawed at me at first and we stuck it out and swimming became one of his favorite things to do. 

I don't mind pushing a dog out of its comfort zone but if I decide to do it I'm going to get him through that process. Did that happen here? Maybe. Maybe not. Who knows maybe normally the dog doesn't fear water or swimming but just that picture with the noise and spray. 

Either way I don't like the anthropomorphic message movies like this create in the public and won't pay to see it because of that. If I saw proof they recovered the dog and got him confident after shooting this I'd be mostly ok with it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I never had the intentions of seeing the movie because I couldn't even make it through the preview without crying. 

My biggest concern is that this dog is alive because that woman sounded extremely scared at the end when the dog went under. I really want to hear that confirmed. 

My dogs love water but can be hesitant in different water sources. They are fine once in and I have pushed it a little bit, they were never as scared as this pup appeared to be. My first thought was that dog is going to bite that person. 

I have seen people posting the story all day refusing to watch the movie because of this treatment, those very same people were upset that the circus was closing. Very hypocritical-abuse is abuse no matter what kind of animal it is.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Current couldn't be too strong if you can stand upright in it. Dog was probably never in any real danger but who knows I can't really see the set up. 

PR nightmare though. Kind of had it coming.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I just saw this on FB. I hope they follow through as they said they were going to Do! That poor dog.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

maxtmill said:


> I just saw this on FB. I hope they follow through as they said they were going to Do! That poor dog.


Spoke with friends at home and they said there is an investigation. Two of them are breathing a huge sigh of relief that they declined when they were asked if their dogs could be used.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Both the actor Josh Gad and director Lasse Hallstrom have reacted on Twitter about this. The latter said the following, "I have been promised that a thorough investigation into this situation is underway and that any wrongdoing will be reported and punished."

Also, spokesmen of American Humane, Mark Stubis, said the safety representative who was present at the set has been suspended and an independed investigation has started. 

I think it now is safe to say this took place at the set of 'A Dog's Purpose'.


About anthropomorphism, I'm not sure to what extent it is present in these type of movies, if at all. To be honest, I never watch them. 
We personify animals and even inanimate objects, I think it's natural (though annoying in some occasions).


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

This video has gone viral. It is disturbing to say the least. Would like to know more about the trainer and why this horrible "training" exercise occurred. My understanding is that SPCA is supposed to be present on film sets where animals are present to prevent this type of act from occurring. From what I could see( and this is obviously not the whole picture)the dog looked stressed and forced into a situation that it was not allowed to get out of. It looks almost like the trainer was throwing weights on the dog and forcing him/her to get in. I loved the book "Dogs Purpose" and was really looking forward to seeing the film. I'm gonna hold off on seeing the movie until I hear about this situation. Also, I highly recommend the dog book "Art of racing in the rain". Lets hug our dogs a little closer tonight.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am glad that they are taking this matter seriously and looking into and glad someone is already being punished for what happened. Justice is being done for the dog, and it was swift action too.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Wherever it happened, I don't like it. 

It seems to me that there must have been a better way. Had the dog ever been swimming before? We don't know. But if not, wouldn't it make more sense to desensitize the dog? Let it get used to swimming in calm water and then gradually add a little agitation to the water at a time. Maybe they did this, but I doubt it.

It's a little bit difficult for me to believe that any dog, no matter how brave in other circumstances, would have run up and jumped into that rough water without hesitating.

And very clearly at the end, you can see the dog going under and hear the panic in peoples' voices as they react. 

No, it wasn't good procedure and it wasn't kind.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't see any reason to force a dog to do something like this for the sake of entertainment. They were in obvious time crunch I'm sure could of been handled differently. I'm sure the trainer owner regrets this decision and I hope the dog still likes water. I wonder what PETA is going to- a scary bunch. I wanted to see this movie to even though I cry like a baby through the previews.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, this happened almost a year ago. And it really didn't happen, it was doctored. The dog had been fine practicing for this in previous days, that day he did not want to do it. The handler got his feet wet, and then got a little more of him wet and got him out of there. Then they cut and waited for a day or so. What happened in between we really don't know. 

The understanding is that all the dogs used for the movie are still fine. 

The humane society representative has now been put on administrative leave so an independent investigation can happen (because the video when viral), but that person did not put up a stink at the time. 

It was leaked to push an AR agenda and have people boycott the film. 

We see something and get crazy about it. Some dogs have that much stress getting a bath or their toe nails clipped. Some people who do dog sports have to put them in the water the first time. These dogs aren't snowflakes. We have to be careful not to let doctored clips get us up in arms about stuff.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The director is trying to get the whole original video released. He sys he was unaware of this and that the dog freaked out because it was different pkacement then practiced. I'll wait to see that whole video.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

newlie said:


> Wherever it happened, I don't like it.
> 
> It seems to me that there must have been a better way. Had the dog ever been swimming before? We don't know. But if not, wouldn't it make more sense to desensitize the dog? Let it get used to swimming in calm water and then gradually add a little agitation to the water at a time. Maybe they did this, but I doubt it.
> 
> ...


I don't know the whole story so I'm not going to get into that. But in regards to a dog jumping in I'd say my dog would jump in no problem given the right motivation. Either if I was in the water or if I threw a toy in there. Fetch is like drugs for her, she'd go anywhere the item is thrown.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

giebel said:


> This video has gone viral. It is disturbing to say the least. Would like to know more about the trainer and why this horrible "training" exercise occurred. My understanding is that SPCA is supposed to be present on film sets where animals are present to prevent this type of act from occurring. From what I could see( and this is obviously not the whole picture)the dog looked stressed and forced into a situation that it was not allowed to get out of. It looks almost like the trainer was throwing weights on the dog and forcing him/her to get in. I loved the book "Dogs Purpose" and was really looking forward to seeing the film. I'm gonna hold off on seeing the movie until I hear about this situation. Also, I highly recommend the dog book "Art of racing in the rain". Lets hug our dogs a little closer tonight.



Art of Racing in the Rain is such a great book! Finally someone else who has read it!


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

@selzer

Yeah, I kind of regret posting this here, especially with this title. I'm normally not someone who watches/cares for anything from tabloid journalism. The images were doctored indeed, as they do not occur on the same day. It does raise some ethical questions though. To what degree can we stress animals for entertainment value? Should we differentiate between breeds and types of animals? Etc etc. 


Anyway, for some lightheartedness, here's how this dog's first day at the day care looked like (the white one):


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Henricus said:


> @selzer
> 
> Yeah, I kind of regret posting this here, especially with this title. I'm normally not someone who watches/cares for anything from tabloid journalism. The images were doctored indeed, as they do not occur on the same day. It does raise some ethical questions though. To what degree can we stress animals for entertainment value? Should we differentiate between breeds and types of animals? Etc etc.
> 
> ...


Why do you regret posting? 

Yes it happened a year ago but so what. Who csres who released it and why. A dog was mistreated. What else did they do? I wasn't bothered by the pushing him so much as the wrenching and lifting him by his collar. Although really that could have been handled better. The guy talking needs a smack in the head. But the dog going under the water is disturbing and should not have happened.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I am glad that they are taking this matter seriously and looking into and glad someone is already being punished for what happened. Justice is being done for the dog, and it was swift action too.



This happened in 2015. It has only gone viral upon release of the trailer for the move. 1.5 yrs later.


So no swift action. This seems to be sabatage


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

This really disappointed me to have this come into my FB newsfeed.
I really really really want to go see the move. I texted my friend when I found out the release date and booked her to come with me on my next day off after that date.


I have not been to a movie in the theatre since....are you ready for this..."Vanilla Sky" and it sucked....lol
So poop:frown2:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

it would be torture for me to have to sit through a movie with that premise.

we don't have to burden animals with some karmic duty to take care of our lives.

the purpose of a dog , to chase, sniff dog bums, to bake the backside by the fire , to hide chew toys for "later" , to enjoy the attention from a caring person and to be kept safe and healthy.

one odd thing the dog in the viral youtube is a very light faced gsd. In the trailer I saw a segment that had the gsd in the roiling pool with a blue something or other (sleeve?) in his mouth , swimming toward the camera.
Is it just me , but did that face look darker , as in having a darker mask and cap?

so if I were to boycott the movie it would be because it is 4 rotten tomatoes, commercial schlock.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

carmspack said:


> it would be torture for me to have to sit through a movie with that premise.
> 
> *we don't have to burden animals with some karmic duty to take care of our lives.*


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I guess they used 5 dogs for the movie, so maybe the dog in the water is a different dog. I don't know. 

As for a dog's purpose, well, it seems like perhaps enough info to provide for a new thread. I wasn't intending to watch the movie. I figure it is so much blither to try and reduce the most tender-hearted to blithering. But do dog's have a purpose? Should they? 

I was thinking about this this morning. So many people see them as furry kids. My dogs are so excited for me to come home every single day, rain or shine, no kid does that. No parent would expect a child to be so absorbed in themselves that they would be waiting for the highpoint of their day, momma's home! But dogs are just like that. It doesn't matter if you have 1 or 20, they are thrilled when you come home, thrilled when you pay them attention, thrilled to go with you, thrilled to train, thrilled to play, thrilled to eat, thrilled to climb up in your bed and give you wet doggy kisses. 

It may not be a dog's purpose in life to make a human's life worth living, but I think many people have stumbled through rough patches because of their dogs. I think they are so suitable to accompany humans through a portion of their lives, that we think of their purpose as companion. 

I think we set ourselves up for disappointment if we expect our dogs to fill a hole in our lives, but many dogs do fill many holes in our lives. 

I'd say a dog's purpose is to attach itself to other critters. In doing so, it is provided for and it provides companionship. If the other critters are all critters/dogs, then it will work together with other critters to make finding food easier. Attachments will provide in many cases for reproduction of the species, better health, etc. The attachment, the instinct to attach to others is what makes them so suitable to us, for many things.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Why do you regret posting?
> 
> Yes it happened a year ago but so what. Who csres who released it and why. A dog was mistreated. What else did they do? I wasn't bothered by the pushing him so much as the wrenching and lifting him by his collar. Although really that could have been handled better. The guy talking needs a smack in the head. But the dog going under the water is disturbing and should not have happened.


That's why I said I kind of regretted posting it.  It is wrong, no excuse for it, so it is good that this has come out to raise this discussion to the general public. I just don't like it has been out out now, by tmz, and not when it was filmed. They don't care about the dog, they are about clicks, advert money, etc.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Henricus said:


> That's why I said I kind of regretted posting it.  It is wrong, no excuse for it, so it is good that this has come out to raise this discussion to the general public. I just don't like it has been out out now, by tmz, and not when it was filmed. They don't care about the dog, they are about clicks, advert money, etc.


The whys and wherefores do not matter. The bottom line is if we must use animals for our entertainment we have a responsibility to see them treated properly. That was neglected in this case and those responsible need to be held accountable. I own the book. I will not watch the movie.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I read that people who have seen the whole video have changed their minds because of what was cut out. We are talking about an edited video, not what really happened.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> I read that people who have seen the whole video have changed their minds because of what was cut out.
> We are talking about an edited video, not what really happened.


I was reading one article. Apparently the video as it appears was sold or well somehow it was PETA that released the video and I personally can't trust anything that they have put out. They've released many fakes videos or created the situations that caused the animals to he harmed in the first place.

I really can't say what all is happening in this video, besides them trying to toss the dog in. The handler seems to change his mind several times and pull the dog back out though. If he was trying to get the dog used to the water it definitely wasn't a good to go about it. But I can't say by that video they were intentionally abusing the dog. In the portion where the dog goes underwater they were definitely concerned about the dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Kazel said:


> I was reading one article. Apparently the video as it appears was sold or well somehow it was PETA that released the video and I personally can't trust anything that they have put out. They've released many fakes videos or created the situations that caused the animals to he harmed in the first place.
> 
> I really can't say what all is happening in this video, besides them trying to toss the dog in. The handler seems to change his mind several times and pull the dog back out though. If he was trying to get the dog used to the water it definitely wasn't a good to go about it. But I can't say by that video they were intentionally abusing the dog. In the portion where the dog goes underwater they were definitely concerned about the dog.


They don't show there are platforms under the water for the dog to stand on and a person in scuba gear to pull the dog out. I agree, they aren't trying to protect that dog but to stop the film from being seen.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

As I am enjoying watching professional bull riding....

Really, I just don't think you can take a video that is cut and pasted and let that make up your mind about the whole. As for dogs being mistreated for our entertainment, what about protection sports? Is it humane to get a dog worked up to the point of biting, then telling them, OUT, and making them control themselves enough to stop and just bark, and then tease the dog by having the helper come at the owner or dog, and the dog has to go to the bite again, and then stop and walk between the trainer and the helper. Using a bat -- I know it doesn't hurt the dog, but you are using a prong and a bat to get the dog even more riled up. I don't know if it is cruel or teasing or anything, but I am sure there are those that think it is, just looking at video coverage, especially when some well known dog-people will kick their dog if it doesn't perform well, and while they might get a suspension or fine for the behavior by the club, it doesn't change the fact that the dog didn't want to work, was expected to work, was made very uncomfortable, and was punished after the fact. What happens when people aren't looking?

All pet dogs are kept for our entertainment. Is it fair to a dog to keep it in a crate for 9-10 hours while the owner goes to work, and then the dog is let out to entertain its owners for a few hours until bed time, just to do it all again tomorrow? 

I think that there were times in the past when animals were often killed on sets and thankfully, we seemed to have gotten away from that level of indifference for animal actors. I think we are going the other way now. The dog wasn't injured, the tape was cut and pasted. And there is a serious agenda here.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

selzer said "it doesn't change the fact that the dog didn't want to work, was expected to work, was made very uncomfortable"

that is why , just like in this movie, you must select and only employ dogs that have the temperament to do whatever the task is .

You can't say that the GSD doesn't love water either. it depends on the dog. Some do , some don't.
My experience has been with many that were semi-crocodiles . 
Where is the dog? Oh he is in the pond .


I had one dog that was sold to a young competitive swimmer going for olympic qualifications.
The dog accompanied him as he rowed to some distant island and then swim back to shore.
The dog alternatd swimming or sitting in the canoe going to , but coming back the dog loved being in
the water holding on to a peg and rope to tow the canoe back to shore .

they didn't wrangle the right dog.

in my opinion, based on the pitiful results at the highest level BSZS trials , topic of the Fake Euro titles thread, it may be time in trying to fool people , self and others, that those lines can do this work. It isn't fair to them. They don't seem to endure the pressure . So stop. Admit it. Continue with another suitability test which brings those genetics to a balance .
Don't ask for something which they can't provide . Schizy confusion .

And then there are others which relish the work . 

Choices .


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

selzer said:


> As I am enjoying watching professional bull riding....
> 
> Really, I just don't think you can take a video that is cut and pasted and let that make up your mind about the whole. As for dogs being mistreated for our entertainment, what about protection sports? Is it humane to get a dog worked up to the point of biting, then telling them, OUT, and making them control themselves enough to stop and just bark, and then tease the dog by having the helper come at the owner or dog, and the dog has to go to the bite again, and then stop and walk between the trainer and the helper. Using a bat -- I know it doesn't hurt the dog, but you are using a prong and a bat to get the dog even more riled up. I don't know if it is cruel or teasing or anything, but I am sure there are those that think it is, just looking at video coverage, especially when some well known dog-people will kick their dog if it doesn't perform well, and while they might get a suspension or fine for the behavior by the club, it doesn't change the fact that the dog didn't want to work, was expected to work, was made very uncomfortable, and was punished after the fact. What happens when people aren't looking?
> 
> ...


I don't watch rodeo either. Comparing a dog doing a job it loves to one being bullied into it isn't fair. And if abuse is happening in the name of putting a title on a dog then that needs to stop. But we also need to understand drives. I have handled dogs that needed a pretty hard jolt to get their attention and I mean cattle dogs, hunting dogs and tracking dogs. I have a dog that at 4 months old I was picking up and removing from a scent. That wouldn't be practical with a grown trained dog. It would be a correction or an interruption. I had a dog that used to sit at the door shaking with excitement and waiting for me to grab her harness if my work phone rang. I watched a field lab almost drown herself trying to find an item that had sunk. There are dogs that enjoy work. And dogs that don't. Use the right dog. Square peg round hole and all.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> I don't watch rodeo either. Comparing a dog doing a job it loves to one being bullied into it isn't fair. And if abuse is happening in the name of putting a title on a dog then that needs to stop. But we also need to understand drives. I have handled dogs that needed a pretty hard jolt to get their attention and I mean cattle dogs, hunting dogs and tracking dogs. I have a dog that at 4 months old I was picking up and removing from a scent. That wouldn't be practical with a grown trained dog. It would be a correction or an interruption. I had a dog that used to sit at the door shaking with excitement and waiting for me to grab her harness if my work phone rang. I watched a field lab almost drown herself trying to find an item that had sunk. There are dogs that enjoy work. And dogs that don't. Use the right dog. Square peg round hole and all.


Seems to me, most sport dog trainers who write books anyway, discuss dogs having a bad day or being off. Maybe the dog was having a bad day. The thing is, I don't know. I am not going to stand in judgement by watching a cut and pasted clip, that was released days before the movie is coming out, to get people inflamed. In my opinion it is fake news. If they have to doctor it, chances are, they aren't doctoring it to improve public opinion. 

Whatever. These are the same people that don't believe a dog should be used for search and rescue, or as leader dogs for the blind, or service dogs for people with other disabilities. These are the same people who think dogs should not be taught to sit or to pee outside because that is subjecting them to man's rule. I tend not to get sucked into their bilge.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GatorBytes said:


> This happened in 2015. It has only gone viral upon release of the trailer for the move. 1.5 yrs later.
> 
> 
> So no swift action. This seems to be sabatage


Swift action to have this matter resolved and find out why this person waited so long and find out the truth instead of letting PETA get away with false news.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Hmm... If there's a longer video clip, then I'd like to see it first. That dog DOES look scared, but not quite terrified. It clearly didn't want to do as asked, and I don't think this was the first time the dog has done that take. Who knows. Maybe the dog had just done 5 takes in a row and decided it was tired of getting in the water. Maybe it was having a bad day. Maybe the handler was being an idiot that day. Maybe they were in a time crunch. Maybe they really were mishandling the dog.

Not enough evidence to tell and the cut at the end just seemed weird. If the dog was thrown in and went under, why didn't we see the moment the dog was thrown in?

Who knows. All I know is our dog looks exactly the same when it's time for a bath...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the dog is in high avoidance mode.
anxious eyes. 
looks like a soft dog who shouldn't have been exposed to this pressure.

but then they have to select a courageous dog , but that dog may not be as endearing or
as relatable to the pet owning public who may very well have or want a dog that looks like this

and then the byb's will crank out a steady supply to meet the demand

oy


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

For the record, I'm not promoting myself or anyone else, videos posted are for examples to make a point.


Based on my personal experience, that of my wife's and the other professionals like Tony & Katie Nikl of Canczech Dogs that I have the honor to work with in the film industry,

the dog in the video (for whatever reason) was clearly terrified and should have immediately been removed, clearly something was wrong.

I do not believe that this dog was just "having a moment" and did not want to work. 

My pup that turned 1 year old today fulfilled his destiny last month by appearing in the TV Series "Frequency" as a PSD, 
"Euphoricfx The 6th Element" his call name is Ace, so named because his Great Grandfather "Solo" portrayed Real Life Saanich PSD Ace in the Dean Cain Movie "Ace of Hearts". K9 Bobi also starred in the same Movie, a Sable (colored to match Solo's black & tan color by my wife).

Euphoricfx The 6th Element, designates Ace as the 6th Generation of our lines in TV/Film work. 

We never know what our pups future holds when we breed and sell them, so we "acclimate them" as pups to all different types of surfaces, sounds, scenarios.
Including gunfire of various calibers and fireworks.

We do this when they are pups because they are at their peak of curiousness and wanting to learn.

If our pups end up working in SAR, Police, or PP they are prepared with a great foundation, if they end up doing Movie work or just a Family Pet, they have a great foundation. 

Here are some examples;

















When our dogs perform on set, prior to working we are provided with a script of what the dog is expected to do, and yes sometimes there are minor changes at the last minute.

If we think our dog needs to be prepped for the scene we tell the producers that it will have to be rehearsed over a period of 2-3 days to 2 weeks.

When a dog is prepped for a scene we work together with the dog to make it enjoyable for the dog, with as little stress as possible.

There is a huge difference between acclimating a dog to something new as opposed to desensitizing 
it. 

The reason we will sometimes substitute dogs for a particular scene is because no matter how hard you try, sometimes the dog you picked just won't do what you want, so use another dog. 


I'm not easily bothered by poor training methods caused by inexperience or ignorance, but this is beyond anything I have seen with so called "Professionals".


Here are some professional examples;

0:25 and 2:30 of this video 




Like all things in life, there is a right way, and a wrong way of doing things, to say that nothing wrong was done or to make excuses for this trainers behavior or those other people on set is wrong!

And I would like to think that I have the credentials to make that statement.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> *The whys and wherefores do not matter.* The bottom line is if we must use animals for our entertainment we have a responsibility to see them treated properly. That was neglected in this case and those responsible need to be held accountable. I own the book. I will not watch the movie.


They most certainly do, in my opinion. You see these type of things very clearly in politics, unfortunately. If some news item serves someone's agenda, the origin and (perhaps hidden) purpose will not matter. But if the news item, even being true, is against one's agenda, then that person will probably try and discredit the origin and purpose of that item. It's not so much fact based, as it is cherry picking whatever serves their needs. 
I'm in no way saying this about you by the way, it was just an example. 

Hope they can somehow release the full video for us the really see what happened. This somehow feels like I've seen 5 secondes of a mid heated fight between a couple, having no clue how they got there.
But I'm glad this video came out, just didn't like that I jumped on their sensation bandwagon (that's what I essentially meant).


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@ Pirates Lair thats exactly what I was trying to say. Thanks.

@ Henricus I wasn't saying we should buy into sensationalism. I was saying that frightening or endangering an animal in the name of entertainment is wrong. And that dog was frightened and in the second clip endangered. Not entertaining for me.

If I need to bathe a rescue to treat it or clean wounds and I am scaring the dog that's one thing. And will be addressed over time. Since my personal dogs and fosters are conditioned to it it should not matter. Sabi loved swimming and water play. Bud thought he was being tortured if he had to go in the water or be bathed. Careful conditioning made it a thing to be accepted. Some dogs do not like water. Pick a different dog.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Keep in mind that a Movie/TV set is a chaotic place. Lots noise and people running around, the ground has cables taped everywhere.

The producers/directors care about 1 thing! Getting the shot they want, they know nothing of dogs. Some scenes require 15 takes to satisfy the Director.

This is very stressful on the dog and the handler. Not all dogs are suited for this type of work, they have to be mentally and physically strong as well as being comfortable on any surface.

The qualities and requirements of a Movie dog are very similar to that of a SAR or Police dog, I know because I have raised and worked with them.

Some dogs are just meant to be nice family pets.

Kim


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

From what I have read from those that have viewed all the footage of the multiday shoot is that the dog performed the stunt with no issue for almost an entire day from the other side of the pool with no issues and joyously. This take was when they asked the dog to perform the stunt from the opposite side. He balked. The handler thought "showing" him the water was the same would help. It didn't. After this footage they went back to the other side and the dog performed without issue. This scene with the dog was shot over many days. This is 56 seconds of those multiple days.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Swift action to have this matter resolved and find out why this person waited so long and find out the truth instead of letting PETA get away with false news.


Maybe the humane officer that was present during the filming in 2015 didn't act, because it was a non-issue. Why would the movie people bring up a non-issue.

Then someone comes out with a cut and pasted video to promote their own sick agenda and suddenly, when taken out of context and streamed together, it looks a lot worse than it really was. 

If you think that military dogs or police dogs or even service dogs never go through less than a minute of stress during the performance of their jobs, or training for their jobs, then God Bless you. I guess I have pictures in my minds of dogs that were choked out, zapped, and whipped in the name of some form of training or work. My guess the reason the dogs that are parachuted out of air planes with their handlers have muzzles on, might just be to protect their handlers in the event that the dog is totally stressed out.


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

I think they could have just found a better dog IMO. The one in the video was beyond done with the entire situation, it seemed.

The dog in the video was really, really freaked out in the first clip shown. He was also grabbed by the collar and flank to awkwardly dip him in the water. It was cringe-worthy. The second clipped showed the dog being submerged because he couldn't handle the current...I know people were right there, but that dog is lucky he didn't aspirate a bunch of water. 

Not the worst, but not good either.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

First time you throw a dog outta a bird...

Seriously though, America needs to drink a cup of concrete and harden up.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Baillif said:


> First time you throw a dog outta a bird...
> 
> Seriously though, America needs to drink a cup of concrete and harden up.


no, not really. 

that dog is unsuitable . It does not have the make up to do this task.
it is an individual which needs to be respected .

this dog may come from a long line of softee bred pet lines -- BUT the LOOK is right - very commercial ,

they should have used a dog that eats concrete ! A bold dog. Not this little meek pooch who should be home on the couch .


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

selzer said:


> Maybe the humane officer that was present during the filming in 2015 didn't act, because it was a non-issue. Why would the movie people bring up a non-issue.
> 
> Then someone comes out with a cut and pasted video to promote their own sick agenda and suddenly, when taken out of context and streamed together, it looks a lot worse than it really was.
> 
> If you think that military dogs or police dogs or even service dogs never go through less than a minute of stress during the performance of their jobs, or training for their jobs, then God Bless you. I guess I have pictures in my minds of dogs that were choked out, zapped, and whipped in the name of some form of training or work. My guess the reason the dogs that are parachuted out of air planes with their handlers have muzzles on, might just be to protect their handlers in the event that the dog is totally stressed out.


I had a dog that in the course of a day did things that would scare the pants off some people. AT NO POINT did she ever look that freaked out. She crossed catwalks, climbed ladders, evacuated buildings, worked crowd control, rode in helicopters and on speed boats. I put her through windows, we climbed around on trains. And even if she had never done it before she never doubted that she was in good hands. And that is really the root of the problem.
This dog clearly has no faith in the people around him. And the proved him right.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am curious how other people train their dogs to become acclimated for things like this. 

The producer of the film has come out with a full statement of what went on that day and about the dog in question.

Gavin Polone on 'A Dog's Purpose' Outcry, What Really Happened and Who's to Blame | Hollywood Reporter


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

EXCLUSIVE: Dennis Quaid Shuts Down 'A Dog's Purpose' Abuse Allegations: 'I Would Have Walked'


Dennis Quaid apparently says no abuse happened, and cites the vid was spliced at a time of release. WHY? 


I personally feel that we need a movie that reflects respect for dogs at a time so much hurt is coming to them in real life. sigh


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Whatever. 

All I'm saying is if you have a dog that is afraid of water or a particular picture with water involved and you want him acclimated to water you're going to have to put him in and he is going to resist you and act all freaked out while you do it. They get over it. Zebu used to be afraid to swim. I had to get him in there at first. At first he wasn't happy it became one of his favorite things to do within a few days. Despite all that when he first was made to dock dive he balked on it because the water was so clear and there was a drop. I got him in there and pretty quickly he was over that too. 

The handler didn't throw the dog in or smack it or anything like that. He dipped the dog a few times and the dog wasn't having it and he helped pull the dog back out. We didn't see a resolution but the studio will probably end up releasing it at some point because the dog ended up doing the stunt later. This is much to do about nothing. Faux outrage and virtue signaling galore.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol..many of the people sharing this stupid non story and acting outraged on facebook have no issue with their dog getting whipped by a decoy to bite a sleeve for a sport. You can get any dog onto or into anything no matter how fearful they act. It makes for a better dog in the end.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

carmspack said:


> selzer said "it doesn't change the fact that the dog didn't want to work, was expected to work, was made very uncomfortable"
> 
> that is why , just like in this movie, you must select and only employ dogs that have the temperament to do whatever the task is .
> 
> ...


https://www.buzzfeed.com/claudiaros...-investigation?utm_term=.cu6VWlEk4#.klKLK7lw1

They picked the dog for his love of water.
The dog readily jumped in the water and performed the scene later. 

The dog was taken to a warming tent and there was no stress or lasting fear of the water. 

This was just total bull, promoting the AR agenda, trying to attack this movie because it is everything the animal crazies don't want people to see. 

The independent investigation found the dog was treated with care and respect.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I am going to go see it this Tuesday.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I just saw this movie- A dog's purpose. I thought it was great movie.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I loved it as well. Though having just lost a dog, it was a good thing I was by myself. There was some ugly crying happening. The one quote that killed me was "this was a good life, one of best lives"- I just lost it!! Thinking, I hope all my dogs think that. I know I give them a good a life, but i hope they all think this was one of their best.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Jenny720 said:


> I just saw this movie- A dog's purpose. I thought it was great movie.



I went and saw it in theatre. I liked it. Feel good movie. The whole controversy over the shepherd scene was the second shortest clip of the reincarnation. In fact the scene in the water, did anyone notice (???), the dog pulling the kid out...there was a rectangular block inside her hoodie and it was so obvious! Anyhow, good enough movie that covers 5 of the "possible" reasons a dog passes.
Romanticises the spirit of dogs and how we can lean from that...and I think we can all use a little more of that:smile2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> I loved it as well. Though having just lost a dog, it was a good thing I was by myself. There was some ugly crying happening. The one quote that killed me was "this was a good life, one of best lives"- I just lost it!! Thinking, I hope all my dogs think that. I know I give them a good a life, but i hope they all think this was one of their best.


I know im so sorry. Im sure it was an added emotional cleansing moment watching this movie. I think it's one of those movies it best to watch at home then in the theater. I have no doubt your dogs think it was one of their best lives. Dogs don't ask for much but in this world some people can't even give them even the bare minimum of themselves-the dog tied to the tree got to me. I have a headache from all the tears. Such a beautiful ending. Really good movie.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I loved it, too! My friend and I went and we both cried like babies. I am going to have to add it to my collection of movies that I-must-have-but-can-never-watch-again. (Old Yeller, Homeward Bound, Hatchi, My dog, Skip, etc.)

I can't wait till the new one, "Megan Leavey" comes out!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> I loved it as well. Though having just lost a dog, it was a good thing I was by myself. There was some ugly crying happening. The one quote that killed me was "this was a good life, one of best lives"- I just lost it!! Thinking, I hope all my dogs think that. I know I give them a good a life, but i hope they all think this was one of their best.


I hope that to.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Newlie- yes not sure if I can watch it again. Old yeller I watched once as a kid could never watch again same with Hatchi. That corgi was sure cute though. I truly still have a headache. I am really looking forward to the Meagan leavey movie- can't wait!


----------

